# amenities de hotel



## alexcast

Hola, amigos, ¿cómo se dice _amenities_ en español? Todas esas atenciones que ponen en los hoteles: jaboncitos, costurero de viajero, etc.
Gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## daviesri

amenidades


----------



## polli

HUmmm!!! No creo que amenidades sea correcto.
¿Que tal *atenciones o servicios adicionales*?


----------



## alexcast

justamente por eso la estoy buscando: "amenidades" es el falso amigo.


----------



## pejeman

Pues les puedes decir "accesorios" o "cosméticos y otros accesorios".

Saludos.


----------



## pejeman

Pues les puedes decir "accesorios" o "cosméticos y otros accesorios".

Saludos.


----------



## polli

me encantó lo del ¨falso amigo¨!! esperemos más sugerencias...
A mi se me acabó la escasa sabiduría con mi sugerencia.
Saludos


----------



## sunce

Kit de baño


----------



## daviesri

Amenidades works for these websites and many others.
http://www.jabonesjade.com/
http://www.hotelparaiso.com.mx/es/amenidades.html
http://www.majestic.com.mx/servicios.html
http://www.paquetesdevacaciones.com.mx/mexico/ixtapa/hoteles/emporio.asp
http://www.cosmos.com.mx/a/djwg.htm


----------



## alexcast

¡Ya lo encontré! "artículos de acogida" o "productos de acogida". <http://www.proz.com/?sp=gloss/term&id=2445108>.

Aunque esta otra <http://www.proz.com/kudoz/1181025> dice que en la hotelería española también se usa la palabra tal cual e inglés: amenities.

Gracias anyway por tu búsqueda. (Veo que son todas páginas web mexicanas, y muchas veces contienen anglicismos, calcos del inglés o falsos amigos, como asumir por suponer, replicar por reproducir, aplicar por postularse a, accesar por acceder, etc.)


----------



## pejeman

alexcast said:


> ¡Ya lo encontré! "artículos de acogida" o "productos de acogida". <http://www.proz.com/?sp=gloss/term&id=2445108>.
> 
> Aunque esta otra <http://www.proz.com/kudoz/1181025> dice que en la hotelería española también se usa la palabra tal cual e inglés: amenities.
> 
> Gracias anyway por tu búsqueda. (Veo que son todas páginas web mexicanas, y muchas veces contienen anglicismos, calcos del inglés o falsos amigos, como asumir por suponer, replicar por reproducir, aplicar por postularse a, accesar por acceder, etc.)


 
Pues yo no entiendo eso de acogida. A mí nunca me han recibido en un hotel con esos artículos, a la hora de registrarme o de llegar. Ni en los aviones, en vuelos largos.

Eso de productos de acogida me hace pensar en las guirnaldas que dicen que les ponen a los viajeros al salir del avión cuando llegan a Jaguai. Y ver a las chicas contonearse si que debe de ser una buena 

acogida.

*6. *f. Recibimiento u hospitalidad que ofrece una persona o un lugar.


----------



## daviesri

How about "comodidades".  
From LAROUSSE Spanish-English Dictionary


----------



## alexcast

Es que lo que estaba buscando es un término o expresión en español que fuera válido (que no fuera un calco) y usado en la hotelería.
Por lo visto, se usa tanto "productos de acogida" como "amenities", en inglés, (el calco "amenidades" acá en Dominicana sí se usa, como muchos otros... y quién sabe, algún día termina lexicalizándose en español).
(Yo no soy traductor, pero buscando he visto que "amenities" y "facilities" tienen sus bemoles a la hora de ser traducidos, como que dependen del contexto.)


----------



## Manupi

pejeman said:


> Pues les puedes decir "accesorios" o "cosméticos y otros accesorios".
> 
> Saludos.


O "accesorios de baño".


----------



## mcqg

En un hotel de Argentina encontré impreso en la cajita de cartón con objetos para el aseo (lo que se llamarían los "accesorios de baño" término que no me convence), lo siguiente: "Kit de Amenities" A menos que uno pueda poner agua caliente, o una piscina adentro de una cajita, no me parece una buena traducción. Sobre todo cuando dicha cajita encuentras una maquinita de afeitar con crema para afeitar, un cepillo de dientes, champú, crema de enjuague, un jabón,  una lima de uñas, hisopos (cotton swabs) entre otros. Tiene que haber alguna otra forma de decir esto sin tener que recurrir a anglicisimos que además, son mal utilizados.


----------



## danimami

Hola foreros,

Qué palabra tan multifacética es "amenities". Parece que se usa para casi todo en inglés, cuando se refiere a la industria turística...
¿Qué me dicen de cuando "amenities" se refiere a las cosas que provee el hotel en sus habitaciones? Me refiero a televisión por cable, tocadiscos compacto, sistema estéreo, etc.  ("Other amenities include cable TV, DVD and stereo system".) Quiero evitar decir "amenidades" o "facilidades" (los falsos amigos, ¡ja!), pero no estoy segura de que "servicios" o "comodidades" se puedan usar aquí.

¡Gracias y buen fin de semana!

Dani


----------



## mcqg

"Otros servicios incluyen..." sería lo más apropiado, no así "comodidades"
ya que creo éstas se refieren más a la distribución del espacio físico y a los muebles que  generalmente acompañan a éste.


----------



## POIMANDRES

alexcast said:


> Hola, amigos, ¿cómo se dice _amenities_ en español? Todas esas atenciones que ponen en los hoteles: jaboncitos, costurero de viajero, etc.
> Gracias por vuestra ayuda


 
Hola hace tiempo leí tu preg pero me registré hace poco.
Amenities como se ha dicho es un término muy amplio. Para lo que vos buscas yo lo entendería como "articulos de tocador de gentileza del hotel" o más amplio "artículos de gentileza del hotel". Espero que sirva de algo. Suerte.


----------



## Pahuan

se usa el mismo término.  _amenities_


----------



## c.lo

Yo a lo que son los jaboncitos etc, lo llamaría *Línea de cortesía*


----------



## Cardefu

En la jerga hotelera, donde trabajo se les llama igual que en inglés amenities pero también es correcto amnidades.


----------



## Cardefu

perdón amenidades


----------



## Cortegada

Aunque te resistas a utilizar la traducción más obvia, "amenidades" es la más correcta ya que se trata de actividades que "amenizan" la estancia en un hotel o cuialquier otro sitio de pago. Ah, y es perfecto español. Los jabones y demás, no son amenidades salvo que los dediquéis a ciertos "jueguecitos"...


----------



## crouville

conjunto de servicios/comodidades comunes a todos los huéspedes, una palabra que resuma en español no creo...


----------



## David1977

Hola, servicios o comodidades serían traducciones posibles, comodidades parece que encaja mejor pero suena un poco raro para un hotel yo la emplearía mejor para hablar de una casa, un hotel siendo un negocio y no nuestra casa, aunque a veces se pueda confundir, creo que requiere más la palabra servicios cuando hablamos de: toallas, costure de viaje... como preguntaba en un principio la persona que comenzó este debate.


----------



## vlfo

Hola:

Amenities podría ser: productos de cortesía (que entrega el hotel como chocolates, jaboncitos, etc.)

Saludos,


----------



## whiterose1

Hola, 
Cuando he hecho pedidos a los fabricantes, los han llamado "desechables" me gusta pero no sirve en todos los casos.


----------



## Huganay

Hola. Yo trabajo en un hotel y el término es "*amenidades*". A mí tampoco me gusta, y de hecho prefiero términos como _atenciones_, que creo que se ajustan más al concepto, pero las cosas son como son.
Un saludo.


----------



## alexcast

Una nota de la Fundeu de ayer viene al caso: <http://www.fundeu.es/recomendacion/amenity-anglicismo-innecesario/>


----------



## EddieZumac

I did a google search on hotel amenities, and found the following on Wikipedia:

*Outside the room*

*Dining*

*Various forms of dining are offered in various places of lodging. Some hotels offer a continental breakfast that is often complimentary to guests. Items often served include cereal, pastries, waffles,sausage, fruits, and beverages.
Some hotels have on-site restaurants. In most cases, the meals must be paid for. In some hotels,room service is available to guests.
Some resorts are all inclusive, allowing guests access to food at little or no charge at all times of day throughout their visits.
*

*Vending*

*Vending machines are provided at many hotels and motels. These machines usually sell soft drinks, snacks, and other items commonly sold in vending machines.
Ice dispensers are also standard. While in some hotels, the ice may be complimentary, there may be a fee to obtain ice in others.
*

*Exercise*

*Some hotels have fitness centers allowing guests to work out during their visits here. A recent trend at some upscale properties, has seen some of the exercise and fitness programs held outdoors. [6]
*

*Recreation*

*Many resorts offer various recreational activities, such as golf, tennis, and other popular sports.
*

*Swimming pools*

*Some hotels offer swimming pools to their guests. Outdoor pools may be open seasonally in temperate climates. Indoor pools can be open year round in any climate.

So, my point is that amenities don´t necessarily mean the little goodies that you find in the bathroom. All of the items on the above list are considered hotel amenities.



*


----------



## Quimerancia

En muchos hoteles en la Ciudad de México sería:

*Amenities* = *Cortesías* (del hotel). A veces se utiliza como *Obsequios de Cortesía*, aunque se prefiere el término simple "*Cortesías" *ya que abarca objetos (chocolates, bebidas, jabones, costureros, cacahuates, etc) y servicios (alimentos de bienvenida, tintorería, entretenimientos, gimnasio, WiFi, centro de negocios, etc.)


----------

